# Rich Franklin Avatar



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

*The Request:*
I'd like a decent Rich Franklin avatar.

*Pics:*










*Title:*
"Ace"

*Colors:*
I'd like the main picture to be black and white, with the title, "Ace", being dark red, in the bottom, left corner. If you could put a decent looking border around the entire avatar, that'd be awesome! You could also put, "UB", in one of the corners to make it more personal.

*Size:*
135x135px

*Avatar?:*
Yes

All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hows this?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> hows this?


That is awesome! I increased the size, and it's perfect.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I even put it in for you.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I even put it in for you.


Rep'd, you're awesome, thank you! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Now we just gotta get you hooked up with a sig.


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice Toxic. I like the black and white!!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Is it possible for someone to hook me up with a good CroCop signature or do I need to create a new thread?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A new thread is probably a good idea, it will get more attention but i will try and get something in for you when I got time.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> A new thread is probably a good idea, it will get more attention but i will try and get something in for you when I got time.


It's not a huge deal, but when you get the chance, that'd be awesome! :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

how is this?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

That's awesome! Rep'd!

*Edit:*_ Actually, it's saying, "I must spread the reputation," before I can give you anymore._


----------

